

Counterparty: Peer-to-Peer Finance on Bitcoin - coinburgers
https://www.counterparty.co/

======
PhantomPhreak
Hi, all! I'm one of the developers of this project, and I'm also a long-time
Hacker News reader. If you have any questions about Counterparty, please don't
hesitate to ask! Better yet, if you think you might want to build something on
top of Counterparty (which is a totally open platform), we welcome all
contributions to any of our GitHub repositories
([https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/](https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/)).

------
wesley
Alternatives are:

[http://mastercoin.org](http://mastercoin.org)

and

[http://nxt.org](http://nxt.org)

------
nivertech
I wish somebody would write a blog post summarizing and comparing all the
developments in this field.

First I heard about Colored Coins / BitcoinX [1], then Mastercoin [2], then
Etherium [3], then CounterParty [4], nxt.org [5] and TruthCoin [6].

Some people think, that Bitcoin protocol can and eventually will be extended
for smart properties and there is no need in all of this.

[1] [http://coloredcoins.org/](http://coloredcoins.org/)

[2] [http://www.mastercoin.org/](http://www.mastercoin.org/)

[3] [https://www.ethereum.org/](https://www.ethereum.org/)

[4] [https://www.counterparty.co/](https://www.counterparty.co/)

[5] [http://nxt.org](http://nxt.org)

[6]
[https://github.com/psztorc/Truthcoin](https://github.com/psztorc/Truthcoin)

~~~
healingplasma
Tim Swanson has a really good post on this
[http://www.ofnumbers.com/2014/03/04/chapter-3-next-
generatio...](http://www.ofnumbers.com/2014/03/04/chapter-3-next-generation-
platforms/)

------
MattYY
Here is the web wallet, which includes decentralized exchange, smart property
creation, and dividend distributions.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8L6aXXyobFGD2ADJVwRGoQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8L6aXXyobFGD2ADJVwRGoQ)

------
guiomie
Read the following "with approximately 2.6 million XCP created by burning
bitcoins in January 2014" on the wiki ... Is someone knowledgable enough to
explain what they mean?

[https://wiki.counterparty.co/w/Main_Page](https://wiki.counterparty.co/w/Main_Page)

~~~
PhantomPhreak
Bitcoins were sent by the Bitcoin community to an unspendable address
(1CounterpartyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXUWLpVr, which has no knowable private key), and
the Counterparty protocol detects this and creates XCP in proportion to the
destroyed bitcoins, crediting them to the sending address. (This was only for
the month of January... don't send any bitcoins to that address now!)

~~~
officialjunk
what is the significance of the tail end ...UWLpVr? why not just X's all the
way?

~~~
178
Every Bitcoin address includes a checksum at the end, so while you can make up
any address like in this example, the checksum still needs to be correct in
order to form a _valid_ address. It's a great feature against typos, btw.

------
cjg
It says "Enter your 12 word passphrase" at their bitcoin wallet login prompt.
Hard core.

~~~
bshabba88
Looks like a standard deterministic seed used by most SPV clients (electrum
etc)

~~~
nivertech
whats "SPV"?

~~~
cjg
Simplified Payment Verification

[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/4649/what-is-
an-s...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/4649/what-is-an-spv-
client)

------
bshabba88
is xbet (built using counterparty) the first truly decentralised, trustlesss
p2p betting platforms?

the possibility of using broadcasts as heartbeats and warrant canaries too
interest me greatly this seems to fit the job

exciting stuff. Bookmarked for reading later.

~~~
nivertech
Can you please post a link to xbet? The only one I found is this one [1],
which I doubt to be using XCP.

[1] [http://xbet.ucoz.com/](http://xbet.ucoz.com/)

~~~
healingplasma
[https://xbet.io](https://xbet.io)

